# internal boring for 26650 cell - with photos ...



## wquiles (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, of course it will have "some" photos ...

A forum member recently sent me 3x Leif "C" size extension tubes that he wanted bored for the 26650 cell:







I did some measurements to see how much I had to remove. Fortunately for me, there is plenty of metal thickness available:











I am using my Al insert on a 7/8" solid carbide boring bar (barely fits inside a "C" size tube!):






Here is my full setup:











Although I have the Accu-Lube, it is hard to get cutting fluid inside the hole so I squirt some LB-2000 prior to starting:






While I am cutting:






Finished - did a single pass on each tube (DRO set for 0.006"):






Cell fits comfortably in the bored tube (not a tight fit, but not loose either):






Based on the specs on the cell, the theoretical max. OD was 1.040". My first tube ended up being 1.041", and the other two (leaving the lathe as before - no adjustments; just removing one tube and chucking the other one) were withing 0.001" - not bad:






I love it when everything goes according to plan


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice Job

Of course, you could use a coolant through boring bar....


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 23, 2010)

KC2IXE said:


> Nice Job
> 
> Of course, you could use a coolant through boring bar....



If he had a coolant pump attached.


----------



## gswitter (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice work.

When I initially looked at the picture below, I thought "Why is he censoring the cut?" 



wquiles said:


>


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Cell fits comfortably in the bored tube (not a tight fit, but not loose either):


 
Just curious, what did the cell measure? A snug fit might be too tight when the head is installed & air tight. Better to be on the loose side so there's no vacuum when the end user installs or removes the cells.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 23, 2010)

KC2IXE said:


> Nice Job
> 
> Of course, you could use a coolant through boring bar....





StrikerDown said:


> If he had a coolant pump attached.



That carbide boring bar "is" a coolant through boring bar, but I don't have a flood coolant setup for it. Since my Accu-Lube has two output nozzles, I should "convert" one of them to work in the various through coolant boring bars that I have - one of these days 




gswitter said:


> Nice work.
> 
> When I initially looked at the picture below, I thought "Why is he censoring the cut?"


Yeah - I felt the same way when I was re-sizing the pics for posting. I went back and removed the sticker from the safety shield so next time it will give a better view 




darkzero said:


> Just curious, what did the cell measure? A snug fit might be too tight when the head is installed & air tight. Better to be on the loose side so there's no vacuum when the end user installs or removes the cells.


I measured several cells in an earlier project, and that is how I came up with the 1.040" "target". The cells moved freely with no friction, but I will wait to hear from the customer to see if he is happy.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice work! I normally do my boring with a brake hone, but this is just so much easier and much more time efficient.


----------



## Mettee (Apr 24, 2010)

Will that looks awesome I am jealous of your lathe big time. Someday soon I will have one in the garage


----------



## jaundice (Apr 24, 2010)

I have the exact same BigLeef setup, and as you know, these won't fit IMR 26500s or 26650s. I need them bored out in the same way you did the ones in the OP. Are you taking new (paying) customers? If so, how do I get in the queue?

Thanks,

-John


----------



## wquiles (Apr 25, 2010)

jaundice said:


> I have the exact same BigLeef setup, and as you know, these won't fit IMR 26500s or 26650s. I need them bored out in the same way you did the ones in the OP. Are you taking new (paying) customers? If so, how do I get in the queue?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -John



John,

I just stopped taking new orders to finish a new project, but now that I have done these and I have a known-to-work setup, I can make a quick job for you. Send me an email at 
wquiles ( at ) gmail [ dot ] com


Will


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Apr 29, 2010)

Will is a master! Here is the Big LEEF 3x26500 powering a Led Zep MZXR-5 

*



*


----------



## wquiles (Apr 29, 2010)

GunSmoke16610 said:


> Will is a master! Here is the Big LEEF 3x26500 powering a Led Zep MZXR-5
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I am glad the modified tubes worked great for you. Thanks much for the kind words


----------



## Drywolf (May 10, 2010)

wquiles said:


> John,
> 
> I just stopped taking new orders to finish a new project, but now that I have done these and I have a known-to-work setup, I can make a quick job for you. Send me an email at
> wquiles ( at ) gmail [ dot ] com
> ...


 
Hi Will,
I bought this package from GunSmoke16610 and one more bored C section would allow me to use three 26650. Will you bore out this extra section?
Thank you,
Frank


----------



## wquiles (May 10, 2010)

Drywolf said:


> Hi Will,
> I bought this package from GunSmoke16610 and one more bored C section would allow me to use three 26650. Will you bore out this extra section?
> Thank you,
> Frank



No problem. I will take care of it.


----------



## Mirage_Man (May 10, 2010)

wquiles said:


>



What happened to your compound handle?


----------



## wquiles (May 10, 2010)

Nothing - I just don't use it often. Remember I am the weirdo who threads "straight", so I remove the handle(s) when not in use


----------



## wquiles (May 17, 2010)

Drywolf said:


> Hi Will,
> I bought this package from GunSmoke16610 and one more bored C section would allow me to use three 26650. Will you bore out this extra section?
> Thank you,
> Frank



Frank,

I just finished doing your extra C section. Leaving towards you USPS priority today 























Thanks,
Will


----------



## Drywolf (May 17, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Frank,
> 
> I just finished doing your extra C section. Leaving towards you USPS priority today
> 
> ...


 
Awsome! [email protected] LiMnNi


----------



## SmurfTacular (May 18, 2010)

4000mAh 26500 cell? Is that legitimate? 

Because I use AW 26500 and their 2600mAh


----------



## Norm (May 18, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> 4000mAh 26500 cell? Is that legitimate?
> 
> Because I use AW 26500 and their 2600mAh


 Cells are 26650.
Norm


----------



## Drywolf (May 18, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> 4000mAh 26500 cell? Is that legitimate?
> Because I use AW 26500 and their 2600mAh


 


wquiles said:


> A forum member recently sent me 3x Leif "C" size extension tubes that he wanted bored for the 26650 cell:


 
Yup, I can use four of AW's 26500 cells or three 26650 cells.


----------



## 65535 (May 18, 2010)

Drywolf said:


> Awsome! [email protected] LiMnNi



You meant 4Ah 11.1V right?


----------



## Drywolf (May 19, 2010)

65535 said:


> You meant 4Ah 11.1V right?


Not sure. Three cells in series would equal 4000mAh @ 11.1v or 12000mAh @ 11.1v?

I would think three in series is 12000mAh @11.1 and three in parallel would be 12000mAh @ 3.7. 

Please enlighten me with the correct answer.
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## StrikerDown (May 19, 2010)

In series the amps is the same, Voltage is additive.

In parallel Volts is the same amps is additive.

Wattage (power) is still a function of amps X Volts.

So that means you can have 3 times the voltage or 3 times the amps, but not both at the same time. Plus either way you go you get 3 times the wattage.

In a perfect world of course!


----------



## 65535 (May 19, 2010)

Parallel multiplies capacity.
Series multiplies voltage.

A set of paralleled series multiplies both respective to the number of series and the number of parallel sets.

A quick check to make sure your math is right is to calculate Watt hours (Wh) of your cells (V*Ah) and multiply it by the number of cells, then take your calculated voltage and capacity and find the Watt hours of that, if the numbers are the same then you did the calculations correct, if not you added a multiplier where it didn't belong.


----------



## Drywolf (May 19, 2010)

Got it.

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-24.htm


----------



## Drywolf (May 20, 2010)

Hi Will,
I received the section today.
Thanks!!
Frank

:thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (May 20, 2010)

Awesome - thanks for letting me know


----------

